# RIP Windsor



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

My horse Windsor had to be put to sleep on Saturday. He colicked, which is horrible stomach ache where the intestines tie up. He got into emergency surgery, but they found that there was a 2 foot wide hole in his diaphragm that was ultimately the problem. It was inoperable. He was my great partner for 8 years, and will be greatly missed. I know he isn't a hedgehog, but everyone here has doubtlessly lost a very close pet. The only good thing, the door that opened for me, is that I got Pirate before Windsor's passing. So while one great partner and friend may be gone, I have Pirate to remind me that a love for a pet is a special thing, and to keep on loving and keep hold of the happy memories Windsor and I shared.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i'm sorry for your loss.. horses are amazing animals i can imagine you two had a bond like no other. <3 at least Windsor is no longer in pain.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Whether it be a horse, hedgehog, dog, cat, whatever the pet, they are all like family to us and it hurts when they are gone.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.  
Hugs Larry


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm SO sorry for your loss.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i am a horse lover & while i have never had the joy of owning one myself, i have been an aunt or honorary mom to many, some for almost 20 years. & i have lost some of those beloved horses in that time. i know what a giant hole they leave behind in your life. Windsor was lucky to have you to love him & care for him & Pirate is lucky as well. ***HUGS***


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Hugs


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, hugs to you.........BIG hugs because your baby was BIG!!!!  I just lost my cat Fiona yesterday so I know your heart is hurting. I also owned a beautiful quarter horse named Joe and he lived a long long time...... I spoiled him rotten. It has been over 25 years since his passing but my love for horses was passed on to my daughter who went to school for Equine Bus. Management.............. once bit by the horse bug, it never really goes away. They are beautifully created by God and yet they are so fragile!

I am so sorry for your loss.........

KathyTNY


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

As a fellow horseman, my heart goes out to you. My horse was the hardest loss for me, and I've lost many pets I love-- take comfort in the fact that he got to spend those 8 wonderful years being loved and pampered by you. Windsor is, I am sure, enjoying plenty of oats, carrots, and loving life on the other side! As I've been doing for all the pet memorials on HHC, I donated to a local rescue in Windsor's honor-- today, I donated $30 and two of my turn-out blankets to MadaresGold Horse Rescue ( http://mghr.org/ ). God bless, you're in my thoughts!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know dealing with colick is terrible. I'm dreading the day I have to put down my horse Spirit who is 29. Windsor is running around in horsey heaven now.


----------

